# My 1966 Standard StingRay done 😎



## PlasticNerd (Apr 30, 2022)

Had Pedro Colon paint this for me a year ago, finally got it all back together! The original paint wasn’t even barely hanging on!!  Fun little rider 😎


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 30, 2022)

PlasticNerd said:


> Had Pedro Colon paint this for me a year ago, finally got it all back together! The original paint wasn’t even barely hanging on!!  Fun little rider 😎View attachment 1616688



Gracias Pedro, Gracias!


----------



## nick tures (Apr 30, 2022)

wow turned out great nice job, he does fantastic work !


----------



## jrcarz (May 6, 2022)

Nice


----------



## Darthvader (May 12, 2022)

Saweet...what month is it?


----------



## NOAHD (Jul 13, 2022)

Wow, that is gorgeous. I am looking to get in contact with Pedro regarding some paint info. Do you have any connection to him still? If he doesn't want to give his information out, he can give me a call. 800-358-1882. noah@colorrite.com


----------



## JLF (Jul 16, 2022)

Beautiful work!


----------

